

IPhone 3GS review by Stephen Fry - anupj
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jun/19/stephen-fry-iphone-3gs-review

======
pieter
He has the same article on his blog:
[http://www.stephenfry.com/blog/2009/06/19/iphone-
therefore-i...](http://www.stephenfry.com/blog/2009/06/19/iphone-therefore-i-
am---stephen-reviews-apples-iphone-3gs/) but it also includes a short
comparison with one of Nokia's new(?) phones, the N97

------
patcito
Doesn't that make Fry kind of a hypocrite? <http://www.gnu.org/fry/>

~~~
zimbabwe
You're not allowed to love free source and also love incredibly beautiful
closed-source devices?

I didn't know GNU was an us-or-them system; sounds a bit _closed-minded_ to
me.

~~~
imd
GNU is incredibly us-vs-them, and it's only open for narrow definitions of
open (namely, the kind expressed by "information wants to be free").

